
What kind of driverless cars do people want? - mathattack
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/06/what-kind-of-driverless-cars-do-people-want.html
======
Broken_Hippo
Given a few years, I don't think this will matter. I hope they always are
programmed to save the greatest number of lives, and that we figure out how to
make roads safe for pedestrians regardless of how the cars are programmed.

But things like overall increased safety, no more drunk driving, being able to
live 4-5 hours from work and having your sleep time being your commute time -
not to mention communal cars, ordered when you want them, always at the ready
- will overcome most of this. It is amazing what we blindly use in the name of
convenience and easier lives.

